# Can delivery recipients tip and then take it back or is Uber stealing?



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

I had a delivery yesterday where the recipient left a $6 tip. A few hours later, I’m going over the day’s fares, and it’s no longer there. 

Anybody have this happen to them?

Can a delivery recipient or passenger tip and then take it back?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Yup. And has been posted about before. It’s total bs they’re allowed to
Do it


----------



## secretlurker (Jul 31, 2017)

Uh, I am not allowed to do it.


----------



## John_Karlov1978 (May 8, 2018)

и кто их запретит?)


----------



## Pattycake4$ (12 mo ago)

Signal Twenty said:


> I had a delivery yesterday where the recipient left a $6 tip. A few hours later, I’m going over the day’s fares, and it’s no longer there.
> 
> Anybody have this happen to them?
> 
> Can a delivery recipient or passenger tip and then take it back?


Yes! Its called Tip Baiting....


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Signal Twenty said:


> Can delivery recipients tip and then take it back


YES.


Signal Twenty said:


> or is Uber stealing?


YES.


----------

